

Ask HN: What data source could I use for my stock market program? - flexterra

I want to make a JavaScript or Flex widget to display stock market info. I have looked around but can't find a good free data source for this. I don't care if the data is delayed by a few minutes.
======
chime
<http://code.google.com/apis/finance/>

<http://developer.yahoo.com/finance/>

~~~
kbhangui
Second both these. Beyond that, I think you'd have to do screen scraping, but
that doesn't seem legal/viable.

